# Is It Okay For Christians To Go To "the Clubs"



## NinasLongAmbition (Feb 16, 2010)

I always hear as Christians that we shouldnt go to clubs and do the nightlife scene which I understand to some extent (drinking, smoking & drugs that are *sometimes* associated with that life). But what if you just want to go to a nice club just to listen to music with some friends and dont engage in all the extra stuff. IS IT WRONG? I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR YOUR OPINIONS AND BIBLICAL REFERENCES. THANK YOU!


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 16, 2010)

Great topic.  I used to think it was okay to club, but I no longer do so.  It's a part of "guarding my spirit and heart". 

Will be back to post more details tomorrow.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Feb 16, 2010)

How do I edit the poll question it doesnt make sense. Lol. Im sleepy. It should say *IS IT OKAY FOR CHRISTIANS TO GO TO THE CLUB?*


----------



## phynestone (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't do the dance clubs anymore, but I do enjoy a nice, quaint jazz club. The music is nice, the people and ambiance are nice too.


----------



## ladykaya (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I am weaning off the club scene. Since I have been married I only go with friends and hubby just to dance and not dance with strangers. So any one who tries to dance with me or grind on me I just politely move or decline. I don't do much booty shaking but my two step is decent. Eventually I will stop going. I do know this article will probably help you as well as me know not to go http://www.gotquestions.org/Christian-clubbing.html


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 17, 2010)

ladykaya said:


> I think I am weaning off the club scene. Since I have been married I only go with friends and hubby just to dance and not dance with strangers. So any one who tries to dance with me or grind on me I just politely move or decline. I don't do much booty shaking but my two step is decent. Eventually I will stop going. I do know this article will probably help you as well as me know not to go http://www.gotquestions.org/Christian-clubbing.html


 

Great article.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Feb 17, 2010)

ladykaya said:


> I think I am weaning off the club scene. Since I have been married I only go with friends and hubby just to dance and not dance with strangers. So any one who tries to dance with me or grind on me I just politely move or decline. I don't do much booty shaking but my two step is decent. Eventually I will stop going. I do know this article will probably help you as well as me know not to go http://www.gotquestions.org/Christian-clubbing.html


GREAT ARTICLE ! THANK YOU! I KNOW THE ANSWER BY THE WAY, IM JUST ASKING YALL TO GIVE ME AN EXCUSE TO GO PARTY IM NOT EVEN GO TO LIE. PRAY FOR ME. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## tailormade84 (Feb 17, 2010)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> GREAT ARTICLE ! THANK YOU! I KNOW THE ANSWER BY THE WAY, IM JUST ASKING YALL TO GIVE ME AN EXCUSE TO GO PARTY IM NOT EVEN GO TO LIE. PRAY FOR ME. SERIOUSLY.




I was gonna give my lil input but I see you have an answer/conviction, and i encourage you to follow that...

_Anyone, then, who knows the good he ought to do and doesn't do it, sins. James 4:17

“All things are lawful for me,” but not all things are helpful. “All things are lawful for me,” but I will not be enslaved by anything. 1 Cor 6:12_

Im glad you can see yourself clearly - I pray you are obedient to the Holy Spirit and stay at home.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 17, 2010)

tailormade84 said:


> I was gonna give my lil input but I see you have an answer/conviction, and i encourage you to follow that...
> 
> _Anyone, then, who knows the good he ought to do and doesn't do it, sins. James 4:17_
> 
> ...


 
Cosigning.  You know what you need to do.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 17, 2010)

ladykaya said:


> I think I am weaning off the club scene. Since I have been married I only go with friends and hubby just to dance and not dance with strangers. So any one who tries to dance with me or grind on me I just politely move or decline. I don't do much booty shaking but my two step is decent. Eventually I will stop going. I do know this article will probably help you as well as me know not to go http://www.gotquestions.org/Christian-clubbing.html


 
Yes, great article.  This is especially true: "They [clubs] are designed for the purpose of giving oneself over to sinful desires."  Not even just the drinking or meeting people of the opposite sex.  The music and lyrics.  The lust.  Etc.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Feb 17, 2010)

I am fortunate in that I'm not much of a fan of the club scene . . . everytime I do go, I get a nagging sense that I'm about to do something wrong . . . and I finally figured out why: Folks do NOT go to the club to glorify God, but to glorify the flesh. So even if I, as a Christian, do not engage in "dirty dancing" or take the dirty lyrics to heart, it's an environment that promotes hedonism and lustful desires . . . . 

We must always be guardians of our hearts and minds . . . at the same time, though, I don't want to be a stick in the mud so I do listen to secular music, watch movies, etc. I try to police myself as necessary.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 17, 2010)

phynestone said:


> I don't do the dance clubs anymore, but I do enjoy a nice, quaint jazz club. The music is nice, the people and ambiance are nice too.


  ITA with the above. As we change more and more into the image of our heavenly father,we don't even have the same desires like being in a traditional club type environment. Our minds have been renewed etc. I do however like different forms of music one being jazz. When we had our church Christmas fellowship, we had a variety of music and those that wanted to danced. No one danced in a provactive way. No one danced with other ppl's spouses. We had good , clean, fun/ fellowship. There are 'clubs' that play Christian music or other music that is not inappropriate, have good food, and an atmosphere conducive to positive things. You do have to guard your heart, ears, mind, etc. Anything that you decipher by the Spirit as not being of God- leave it alone. Always ask God for his guidance. He will never steer you wrong. Being a Christian does not mean you become a dour faced bible thumpin' weirdo. If in doubt, just leave it alone.


----------



## Laela (Feb 17, 2010)

OP, I agree with the others, that the more you get to know God for yourself, the more you 'see' things differently and your actions also change because the Holy Spirit will do the convicting. It's really not the other people, but YOU that is changing.  

As with anything else, we all deal with changes in our lives according to how we can handle them and the Holy Spirit is who helps us along the way. The conviction will come on its own.... Grow with God. He always meets us where we are, with no condemnation.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 17, 2010)

I so agree with you Laela,  All of my old desires have fallen away from me, I can't stand to be around anyone that curses or talks and laughs in a vulgar way. I do not like secular music and I use to have all the jams from way back in the day. I threw the stuff out in the trash I have a new life in Christ and that is where my excitement lies.  my daughter is turning 16, she wants a sweet 16 and I was so excited by it I was just thinking of dinner and having people over no she want a hall and a DJ and I was not feeling it and I was feeling bad for her because that part of my life is totally over and she is just starting out and can't see that she is not missing anything good. Even if we choose better music you can't predict how other people are going to behave and I was turned off behind it.  I have no ideal what happen but she came to the same conclusion as myself she said, I like my friends but the more and more I hang out with them there doesn't seem to be much good about them and I just know they will do something to ruin my party and I dont' want to be spending all the money on folks that don't know how to act right and that was the end of that. She decided on her own.  Now we are going to NY for the day for a show and dinner.


----------



## mrselle (Feb 17, 2010)

I never really enjoyed going to the club, so I probably can’t give any guidance on this.  The cigarette smoke, drinking, drunk guys, etc…never really appealed to me.  The first hour or so was fine, but anything after that was just way too long.  With that said, the last club I went to was about seven years ago and I was with my husband.  Even being married and loving the company of my husband, I still didn’t think the atmosphere was all that great because even if I’m not engaging in the activity I still don’t want to see it or be around it.

I do have a friend who used to love to go to clubs and she’s a Christian.  She didn’t drink and she was never in to having a bunch of guys be all over her, but she loved to dance and that was her main purpose for going…..to dance.  But after a while she got that nagging feeling that she shouldn’t be going and she gave it up.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Feb 17, 2010)

blazingthru said:


> I so agree with you Laela, All of my old desires have fallen away from me, I can't stand to be around anyone that curses or talks and laughs in a vulgar way. I do not like secular music and I use to have all the jams from way back in the day. I threw the stuff out in the trash I have a new life in Christ and that is where my excitement lies. my daughter is turning 16, she wants a sweet 16 and I was so excited by it I was just thinking of dinner and having people over no she want a hall and a DJ and I was not feeling it and I was feeling bad for her because that part of my life is totally over and she is just starting out and can't see that she is not missing anything good. Even if we choose better music you can't predict how other people are going to behave and I was turned off behind it. I have no ideal what happen but she came to the same conclusion as myself she said, I like my friends but the more and more I hang out with them there doesn't seem to be much good about them and I just know they will do something to ruin my party and I dont' want to be spending all the money on folks that don't know how to act right and that was the end of that. She decided on her own. Now we are going to NY for the day for a show and dinner.


 PRAISE GOD! SHE SAID THAT AT 16! SHE IS ONE SMART YOUNG LADY!


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you ladies.  I felt I needed to start this thread because I knew you guys would give me words of wisdom, I really do appreciate it. I dont club anymore havent been to a club for almost 3 years now! Got saved 4 years ago, and I was 18 at the time my friends wanted to go to the club and at that time yes I was saved but I didnt see anything wrong with going to the club because I wasnt doing anything wrong. As I got rededicated to Christ , I knew the club scene wasnt for me and its not a type of environment a christian should be in so I stopped it all together and honestly had no desires to go. Now that Im 22 its like the urge is there because I feel like Im missing out and in my heart of hearts I know Im really not but its the flesh in me thats like "*GO TRY OUT THE 21 AND OVER CLUBS, YOU NEVER TRIED THOSE BEFORE" *its been on my mind alot more often.  Im going to print this thread out to remind me why, I shouldnt give in to the temptation . Thanks again!


----------



## Laela (Feb 17, 2010)

I had to come back to say ITA to your post... mainly because of the personal accountability that comes from that 'ah-ha moment' through the Holy Spirit. Good point... A person could hear the Word over and over and not get 'it' until they 'hear it' for themselves, and that comes through spiritual hearing. Guarding the heart - keeping guard of the Gates - is work that requires determination. Again, everyone's growth is different because everyone has a different weakness. 

I recall my pastor mentioned some 'revelry' verses, and I'll post some. Like Prudent1 so deftly put it, who is getting the Glory is key and there are ways to fellowship that's just as fun. I don't have to be so puffed up or so stiff that I can't enjoy the Lord with music that glorifies Him. Satan didn't create Music... 

Romans 13:13
Let us walk honestly, as in the day; not in rioting and drunkenness, not in chambering and wantonness, not in strife and envying.

Luke 21:34 
"Be on guard, so that your hearts will not be weighted down with dissipation and drunkenness and the worries of life, and that day will not come on you suddenly like a trap;

Galatians 5:21 envying, drunkenness, carousing, and things like these, of which I forewarn you, just as I have forewarned you, that those who practice such things will not inherit the kingdom of God.




Glib Gurl said:


> I am fortunate in that I'm not much of a fan of the club scene . . . everytime I do go, I get a nagging sense that I'm about to do something wrong . . . *and I finally figured out why: Folks do NOT go to the club to glorify God, but to glorify the flesh.* So even if I, as a Christian, do not engage in "dirty dancing" or take the dirty lyrics to heart, it's an environment that promotes hedonism and lustful desires . . . .
> 
> We must always be guardians of our hearts and minds . . . at the same time, though, I don't want to be a stick in the mud so I do listen to secular music, watch movies, etc. I try to police myself as necessary.


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Laela said:


> I had to come back to say ITA to your post... mainly because of the personal accountability that comes from that 'ah-ha moment' through the Holy Spirit. Good point... A person could hear the Word over and over and not get 'it' until they 'hear it' for themselves, and that comes through spiritual hearing. Guarding the heart - keeping guard of the Gates - is work that requires determination. *Again, everyone's growth is different because everyone has a different weakness. *
> 
> I recall my pastor mentioned some 'revelry' verses, and I'll post some. Like Prudent1 so deftly put it, who is getting the Glory is key and there are ways to fellowship that's just as fun. I don't have to be so puffed up or so stiff that I can't enjoy the Lord with music that glorifies Him. *Satan didn't create Music... *
> 
> ...


 
ITA especially with the bolded! I will repeat what Laela said. Satan did not create music. *EVERYTHING* he does is a counterfeit of what God has already done. He does not have any original ideas. Not one. Music was created to glorify God. Large parties often referred to by God as feasts, were created by God to allow pleasant fellowship among believers and as a dress rehersal for the awesome events we will attend in the here-after. The list of fakes Satan has copied from God goes on and on, sex, thought patterns, relationships, etc. We as believers can not continue to fall for the 'okie doke'.


----------



## JinaRicci (Feb 17, 2010)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Thank you ladies. I felt I needed to start this thread because I knew you guys would give me words of wisdom, I really do appreciate it. I dont club anymore havent been to a club for almost 3 years now! Got saved 4 years ago, and I was 18 at the time my friends wanted to go to the club and at that time yes I was saved but I didnt see anything wrong with going to the club because I wasnt doing anything wrong. As I got rededicated to Christ , I knew the club scene wasnt for me and its not a type of environment a christian should be in so I stopped it all together and honestly had no desires to go. Now that Im 22 its like the urge is there because I feel like Im missing out and in my heart of hearts I know Im really not but its the flesh in me thats like "*GO TRY OUT THE 21 AND OVER CLUBS, YOU NEVER TRIED THOSE BEFORE" *its been on my mind alot more often.  Im going to print this thread out to remind me why, I shouldnt give in to the temptation . Thanks again!


 
That's awesome that you avoided that temptation at 18 years old which is usually when people really want to do the clubbing scene. Pay no mind to the devil. You didn't miss out on a thing.


----------



## zenith (Feb 17, 2010)

OP, what the devil is doing to you in classic and common. He baits you and then when you finally bite, he runs to God to condemn  and accuse you.

"See, i told you she was going to yield to the flesh. Give me a chance to finish her off!" 

Don't go to a place where you know you have no God coverage.
The bible says to him that knoweth to do right but doesn't, it's sin.


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 18, 2010)

Loving this thread. My BFF and I had a debate over clubbing and I had a hard time getting my reasons for not going through to her.

This hits the nail on the head. Calling her tonight to make my stance, gently.


----------



## ToyToy (Feb 18, 2010)

Oddly, I have never been the clubbing type. My parents were super-strict and after I moved out at age 20, I still had no desire to go clubbing. I have been to clubs about 4 times in my life and never enjoyed it. I do like to go to a quiet bar with a few friends, though. Not sure that is classified as clubbing, though.

As a Christian, I don't think the club-scene is right (edifying) for us, but that is just my opinion. The Bible says we should flee temptation, and I would imagine that clubs are rife with that. Not that you don't face temptation in every day life, but we shouldn't go looking for them, either. I just don't see what I could gain from clubbing every week. But as I said, I've never been a club head.


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Not anymore.  The last time I went I felt out of place and it's part of the world so if we're in Christ, why do stuff that is worldly were Satan is boss?


----------



## CoilyFields (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to LOVE going to the club!!!! I never drank or smoked...all i did was dance.  But what I realized after a while was that I had picked up worldly things besides that.  My clothing got rediculously skimpy (cuz thas how everyone dressed...though I started off modest), the dance moves I did were sexual in nature and tone, the music they played was dagrading and downright sinful (all they talked about was the luv of money, drugs, and sex), and i began to LUST for male attention. I had to FORCE myself to stop going...becuz my flesh wanted to continue but the closer I got to God...the more convicted I felt.

Going to a club may not be a sin...but it can lead to sinful thoughts and activities.  The club does not have good and noble goals/intentions...thats why its always dark in there lol. Just remember...more people are lead astray when they go to the club than are lead to Christ


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 18, 2010)

CoilyFields said:


> I used to LOVE going to the club!!!! I never drank or smoked...all i did was dance. But what I realized after a while was that I had picked up worldly things besides that. My clothing got rediculously skimpy (cuz thas how everyone dressed...though I started off modest), the dance moves I did were sexual in nature and tone, the music they played was dagrading and downright sinful (all they talked about was the luv of money, drugs, and sex), and i began to LUST for male attention. I had to FORCE myself to stop going...becuz my flesh wanted to continue but the closer I got to God...the more convicted I felt.
> 
> Going to a club may not be a sin...but it can lead to sinful thoughts and activities. The club does not have good and noble goals/intentions...thats why its always dark in there lol. Just remember...more people are lead astray when they go to the club than are lead to Christ


 
Same here.  I figured that since I didn't smoke and just drank "socially" or not at all, it was fine.  I tricked myself and said I was just going so I could hit the dance floor.  

You hit it right on the money though.  Once you're there, it's hard not to pick up worldy, sinful habits.  Yep, there's a reason why it's dark in there ...


----------



## Celestial (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't think it is good for a "christian" to go to a club even if that person doesn't drink, smoke, or act wildly. Bad company corrupts good company so the potential and temptation is there and because man's flesh (natural self) is weak the environment can provoke that christian to sin. To be on the safe side ignore clubs and rather fellowship with fellow christians at homes or other gathering places.


----------



## Laela (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not advocating going to the club at all  and do understand what you mean here  ....yet, know this:

If Jesus in in you, you can go anywhere and God IS with you. Your light will be seen in any 'dark; place. You are covered by the Blood and always have "God coverage"... blessed Assurance, insurance, or whatever you choose to call it. Jesus went out among sinners and prostitutes and was covered by his Father. 

There are churches that have ministries that go to the club to harvest souls and witness. Those people *are *covered.

I know the thread is about _going to_ the club to have a good time; I just wanted to address the 'God coverage' aspect.

God bless!



zenith said:


> Don't go to a place where you know you have no God coverage.


----------



## zenith (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not talking about people who go to rightfully minister to people who are in the club, i'm talking about people who willfully go and PARTAKE what is going on in the club. That is being disobedient. 

If you enter the devil's territory with God's backing and approval, you will suffer tremendous loss- even death!
Remember David had to seek the Lord's face first before going into battle. He did not get there and then start asking for help.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 19, 2010)

Forgive me if you've seen this post multiple times; hopefully this will reach all intended audiences, lol.

I cosign much of what the other ladies have said and just wanted to let you know that you and your families were/are on my heart today. I'm praying strength in your walks; edifying associations; *deliverance in the face of temptation*; and God's protection against all danger, seen and unseen, in Jesus' name!


----------



## julzinha (Feb 23, 2010)

I believe you can go to the club and dance with your friends and still be a good Christian, but no engage in all of the debauchery that goes down.


----------



## chrstndiva (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if you meant clubbing in the sense of all clubs or a certain type of club, but I do very much enjoy listening to jazz so I will go to a nice elegant jazz club on occasion with friends.  I have never liked the loud party club scene.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think drinking, smoking and dancing are sinful, I think drunkenness and liciviousness are sinful.  To me, it would be safer to have such socializing in a big family gathering and look for a spouse at church.  But when you just want to have fun with the friends your age, choose a classy club.  That's my opinion and I realize that many ppl will not agree with it.


----------



## zenith (Mar 1, 2010)

julieangel09 said:


> *I believe you can go to the club and dance with your friends and still be a good Christian, but no engage in all of the debauchery that goes down.*





CreoleNat said:


> I don't think drinking, smoking and dancing are sinful, I think drunkenness and liciviousness are sinful.  To me, it would be safer to have such socializing in a big family gathering and look for a spouse at church.  *But when you just want to have fun with the friends your age, choose a classy club.*  That's my opinion and I realize that many ppl will not agree with it.




Nope i disagree. You cannot go to a club and dance to songs that excite sexual desires that glorify the flesh and sin, and still think it's okay. Dancing to those songs makes you a partaker in the debauchery.

I don't care how classy a club is decor or crowd-wise. The atmosphere is not conducive for holiness or any type of Godliness. The manner in which people dress in clubs is also part of glorifying the flesh and lust.

No matter how much people try to justify clubs, that is not a place a christian should be found 'hanging' out. 
Unless you are there mandated by God to win souls, you are ministering to your flesh not your spirit man.

*Romans 8:5-10 (Amplified Bible)*

   5 For those who are according to the flesh and are controlled by its unholy desires set their minds on and pursue those things which gratify the flesh, but those who are according to the Spirit and are controlled by the desires of the Spirit set their minds on and seek those things which gratify the [Holy] Spirit.

     6 Now the mind of the flesh [which is sense and reason without the Holy Spirit] is death [death that comprises all the miseries arising from sin, both here and hereafter]. But the mind of the [Holy] Spirit is life and [soul] peace [both now and forever].

     7 [That is] because the mind of the flesh [with its carnal thoughts and purposes] is hostile to God, for it does not submit itself to God's Law; indeed it cannot.

     8 So then those who are living the life of the flesh [catering to the appetites and impulses of their carnal nature] cannot please or satisfy God, or be acceptable to Him.

     9 But you are not living the life of the flesh, you are living the life of the Spirit, if the [Holy] Spirit of God [really] dwells within you [directs and controls you]. But if anyone does not possess the [Holy] Spirit of Christ, he is none of His [he does not belong to Christ, is not truly a child of God].


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 2, 2010)

zenith said:


> Nope i disagree. You cannot go to a club and dance to songs that excite sexual desires that glorify the flesh and sin, and still think it's okay. Dancing to those songs makes you a partaker in the debauchery.
> .



That's why I said that I gave my opinion and realized that some ppl would not agree.  I'm find with that.

I had to re-edit.  If MY dancing doesn't excite sexual desires, then I'm not sinning.  I don't bump and grind with strangers.  Well, I don't do that with anybody.  I do not partake in debauchery.


----------



## Almaz (Mar 3, 2010)

Everything in moderation. There is nothing wrong with having a nice time. That does not make one a bad person or debaucherous. But people that go to they religious instititions but back bite gossip and sleep around being baby mamas are so pure?

There has to be a balance


----------



## Uber (Mar 3, 2010)

I say no to clubs. I particualry don't agree with most secular music but thats another topic.


However, I chose depends. My cousin had her 40th in a club and I went. To be honest, having gone from being an ardent Raver(thursday to Sunday morning clubber) to Bible loving church goer, I couldnt see what all the fuss was about. I just felt like I'd been there and got the t-shirt. 

You can't beat a party with the Holy Ghost.


----------



## ladykaya (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been keeping up with this thread well and I have been a good clubber. But like I said in an earlier post that I now act different in the club I wouldn't dress up to attract anyone. I don't grind on other guys. So I guess I just need to stop going altogether; baby steps. I have not found scripture that it is a sin to go, but the things of lust of the flesh is. But I am a dancer, I dance to have fun or to work out. Not to show off or draw attention to myself (maybe back in the day). So I would think parties would be ok or dance studio dances because there isn't the pressure of lust and gluttony, just skills and merriment (yes merriment, lol). 

Everyone just know what their intentions are when they go to places. If your intentions are to catch a man/woman and be seductive then you should not go. But if you wish to have fun with your friends and meet new people for friendship then I don't see the harm, just don't overindulge.


----------



## mensa (Feb 25, 2015)

Absolutely not. No casinos either, not even to eat at the restaurants.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Feb 25, 2015)

Its just not my forte... The closer my relationship became with God the more I had no desire to participate in certain activities...and that fell under them. I don't judge anyone that goes... We are all sinners we just pray to be better than we were yesterday.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Feb 27, 2015)

I haven't read the entire thread,  but I don't mind sharing as this topic was literally brought up tonight. 

I definitely do not judge those who go clubbing, because I used to be in there every time the doors opened lol, but I finally had to sit myself down and re-evaluate my life. I had goals at the time that I wanted to accomplish and I knew that lifestyle was getting in the way. I still wasn't saved at that point, (which is crazy because I've always believed in God, but never said the salvation prayer), but I knew that I was doing the right thing for me. 

I moved to a new city and I'm always hit with, what do you do for fun, do you go out? I shop, travel, and no. 

Every now and again I'm invited out by my coworkers and out of being nice, I'll show up, but I'm literally in and out.

I've grown out of it, and it's just flat out not appealing. 

It's like I'm a 25 year old rarity to some people. It's so weird.


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't go to clubs but I will go to a lounge to listen to house music and talk with friends.
Maybe have a bite to eat which isn't any thing extravagant but more so like salsa/chips combo.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 3, 2015)

whosthatgurl, you're not weird at all.   

You fell in love with Jesus.  Many share your testimony...what you once were, you no longer are, no do want to go back.   You belong to someone who gave His life for you and nothing can ever take you away Him.   

The past is over...and never again.



whosthatgurl said:


> I haven't read the entire thread,  but I don't mind sharing as this topic was literally brought up tonight.
> 
> I definitely do not judge those who go clubbing, because I used to be in there every time the doors opened lol, but I finally had to sit myself down and re-evaluate my life. I had goals at the time that I wanted to accomplish and I knew that lifestyle was getting in the way. I still wasn't saved at that point, (which is crazy because I've always believed in God, but never said the salvation prayer), but I knew that I was doing the right thing for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## felic1 (Apr 25, 2015)

mensa said:


> Absolutely not. No casinos either, not even to eat at the restaurants.



I have not been to a club ( cover charge dance place in many years. More than 30. I went to a lunch buffet at a local Detroit casino with a set of co workers. We had no patients and were waiting on an admission. Otherwise, I have not been in a casino. I have never been to a male dancer party. I am not lifting myself up. I am glad that I have no desire to go with my schoolmates if they want to go to something like that.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 25, 2015)

zenith said:


> Nope i disagree. You cannot go to a club and dance to songs that excite sexual desires that glorify the flesh and sin, and still think it's okay. Dancing to those songs makes you a partaker in the debauchery.
> 
> I don't care how classy a club is decor or crowd-wise. The atmosphere is not conducive for holiness or any type of Godliness. The manner in which people dress in clubs is also part of glorifying the flesh and lust.
> 
> ...



Beautiful response.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 25, 2015)

felic1 said:


> I have not been to a club ( cover charge dance place in many years. More than 30. I went to a lunch buffet at a local Detroit casino with a set of co workers. We had no patients and were waiting on an admission. Otherwise, I have not been in a casino. I have never been to a male dancer party. I am not lifting myself up. I am glad that I have no desire to go with my schoolmates if they want to go to something like that.



Amen.  Our former desires change when we fall in love with Jesus.


----------



## kanozas (Apr 26, 2015)

What about movies, television, internet, where you work (does your boss do drugs, cheat or any other inglorious behavior? You work for him...does it mean you're participating?), going to the park where there might be other people drinking beer at a picnic?  What if there is no debaucherous music?  What if you went to hear Al Jareau, Josh Grogan lol?  What if your club is a dinner club where husbands and wives dance to piano music?  People can disagree, which is their right, but a lot of this is personal opinion and preference and judgmentalism.  Obviously, you know when you are sinning or when you're getting into trouble but someone else's preference doesn't necessarily indicate it's a sin.  It all depends.  @zenith


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 26, 2015)

kanozas said:


> What about movies, television, internet,
> 
> where you work (does your boss do drugs, cheat or any other inglorious behavior?
> You work for him...does it mean you're participating?), going to the park where there might be other people drinking beer at a picnic?  What if there is no debaucherous music?  What if you went to hear Al Jareau, Josh Grogan lol?
> ...



 "We're 'in' this world but we're not 'of' it."


----------



## kanozas (Apr 26, 2015)

If it's permissible in one's church, then it is not a sin, just like the consumption of alcohol and cigarettes.  I think few people are talking about Miami sex-on-the-dancefloor clubs or drunkenness.  Some people consider watching television sinful...any of it.  Does that apply?  These issues are relative and not written in stone with a direct command behind them.  We do have the 10 Commandments and follow them but something that does not fall directly into the  commandments can become legalism and that's practically something personal.  That leads into, "Sally isn't a real christian because she goes to concerts and music clubs and takes a drink of alcohol" and etc.  .


----------



## mensa (Apr 27, 2015)

Zenith, I loved your response!


----------



## kanozas (Apr 28, 2015)

julzinha said:


> I believe you can go to the club and dance with your friends and still be a good Christian, but no engage in all of the debauchery that goes down.



Agreed.  At this point, I'm wondering what types of clubs/dances/parties and what types of people others  are being exposed to.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 6, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I'm interested-- I go to a lot of Latin dance clubs, where they play bachata, cumbia and other face to face partner dance music styles. Of course, I'm Jamaican, and Jamaican dancehall definitely has a very strong sexual undertone, so I don't go to those clubs very often, and when I do, I go with friends just to dance or with my fiance. I love dancing. I just wish that dancehall was a bit more like soca, where the sexual energy isn't quite as strongly linked to dancing.


----------

